
Employee benefits at Basecamp - ingve
https://m.signalvnoise.com/employee-benefits-at-basecamp-d2d46fd06c58
======
bobbba
This is a really nice balance of family and workplace benefits.

------
exolymph
Seems shockingly good even by tech startup standards.

~~~
hkmurakami
Well they're decidedly not a startup so that's partly why.

~~~
exolymph
FWIW, I didn't mean to imply that they were, just that startups are the usual
barometer for good benefits. My wording wasn't clear -- sorry about that.

~~~
hkmurakami
No problem -- thanks for the clarification! :)

